# What is the best Heart Rate Monitor?



## peterbotwin (Jan 30, 2013)

I am thinking about buying a heart rate monitor and I'm wondering what everyone else recommends. In addition, I want chest heart rate monitor to connect it with my iphone. What HRM do you recommend and why?

Thanks!


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

For use with an iphone the 4iiii viiiiva heart rate strap looks like the one to get.

Have a look at the dcrainmaker preview here:

CES 2013: A look at what's coming to me next week | DC Rainmaker

Products | 4iiii

That strap will work with the iphone but also allows you to wirelessly connect other devices, such as speed sensors, to your iphone without needing a dongle. 

An iphone is quite large and bulky though. If you want just a heart rate monitor with a display that you can watch whilst exercising then I'd recommend a Polar heart rate watch instead of using the iphone as a screen. They're compact, reliable and fairly water resistant.

Heart Rate Monitors and GPS Sport Watches | Polar UK

.


----------



## Truth Rider (Sep 14, 2005)

Just get Garmin Edge 500 bundle, does HR, speed and cadence, you can upload to their website, Strava, Map My Ride.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

My phone goes with me on every ride (tucked away in a pocket or seat post mounted stem bag. I purchased a Wahoo BlueHR a few months ago (when they were 25% off) and it works great with iPhone 5 and Cyclemeter (which I use to map rides and keep a semi-accurate mileage log).


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been thinking about this one. It looks like it would be a good oneALPHA - the Holy Grail of Heart Rate (Look Ma, no hands!) by Liz Dickinson - Kickstarter


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

I second the Wahoo. I wanted one for indoor training - already had an ANT+ HRM for the Garmin - and picked the Wahoo. Works great.



edubfromktown said:


> My phone goes with me on every ride (tucked away in a pocket or seat post mounted stem bag. I purchased a Wahoo BlueHR a few months ago (when they were 25% off) and it works great with iPhone 5 and Cyclemeter (which I use to map rides and keep a semi-accurate mileage log).


----------



## Muttman05 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wahoo blue hr user here! Can't say a single negative thing about it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

It says it'll only go down to an iphone 4. Think it'll work on a 3gs?
What would be the difference?


----------



## Muttman05 (Dec 24, 2011)

The blue hr only works with 4s and 5 they both have upgraded Bluetooth radio. The ANT version works with a wireless dongle plugged in to the phone. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

i also use a WAHOO ANT+ version.


----------



## skippybingo (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm looking to get a HRM as well, however I have an Android phone. What do you recommend for me? I prefer a watch as I also run.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

I suggest a polar, you wear them like a watch and always have real time HR information.

They last forever and are comfortable.

I use a polar s210, it is perfect.


----------



## skippybingo (Mar 14, 2010)

Learux said:


> I suggest a polar, you wear them like a watch and always have real time HR information.
> 
> They last forever and are comfortable.
> 
> I use a polar s210, it is perfect.


Does it work with any of the known apps i.e. strata, map my fitness, my tracks, etc.?


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't think so, they are standalone units.

I only use it for real time HR info, no need for me to diagnose that into oblivion.


----------



## Djstorm100 (Mar 30, 2013)

Is there one that can be worn like a watch and report to map my ride/hike/run. etc?

I use my iphone to map my rides to know how far I've gone and speeds.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

As a guy, I think the best heart rate monitor is a girl.

Don't have a HRM, but I'll second the Garmin 500, if you don't have, but also want a GPS unit, it's a twofer ... If not, there are a few watch like HRM's on the market, but I don't know anyone who has one..


----------



## ucompedia (May 15, 2013)

Welcome! | Ucompedia, Your comparison encyclopedia

Check it out.


----------



## bruce219 (Jul 9, 2012)

i would advise against getting a watch type hm for cycling,have one that mounts to your 
stem.You can see it at all times without having to take your hand from the bar.My mate got a watch one and he is sorry that he did,changing to a stem type so he can just glance down.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

bruce219 said:


> i would advise against getting a watch type hm for cycling,have one that mounts to your
> stem.You can see it at all times without having to take your hand from the bar.My mate got a watch one and he is sorry that he did,changing to a stem type so he can just glance down.


Well, you could always just buckle the strap of the watch type around the handlebar. Use a section of old inner tube if it slides around or you need to shim it. I have a Garmin 310XT and that's what I do. Works fine, I don't even have the official 310XT bar mount.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

peterbotwin said:


> I am thinking about buying a heart rate monitor and I'm wondering what everyone else recommends. In addition, I want chest heart rate monitor to connect it with my iphone. What HRM do you recommend and why?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you look through the GPS and HRM forum? It's the next one down on the list under General.

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breakcontact (Oct 27, 2009)

I would recommend a suunto Ambit. It's a little pricy but by far the best hr/GPS watch out there and it looks like a watch. To many features to list but it uploads to a website and you can see tons of info from your run/bike/hike/ski.....whatever. Had mine for a year and its awesome.


----------



## Riders2013 (Jul 22, 2013)

skippybingo said:


> I'm looking to get a HRM as well, however I have an Android phone. What do you recommend for me? I prefer a watch as I also run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest Polar FT7 Heart Rate Monitor. This is the perfect HRM for anyone just trying to monitor their heart rate. Directions for set up are very easy. The price for this HRM is pretty cheap compared to others. It is basic and not alot of bells and whistles but it does the job. Easy to set up and easy to use.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

I started with a Wahoo Ant+ bundle for iphone 4 (phone case with built in ant dongle, HR monitor and speed cadence). I mounted it to my stem. 

It performed as designed. Although a few things I didnt like were how id always have a dead battery towards the end of rides, text messages and phone calls would pop up while riding and id have to close the alert while riding, and I found if the screen ever got a little moisture on it from a light rain, the touch screen became almost completely disabled. That was frustrating.

I now have a Garmin 510 and since its Ant+, I can use all the same Wahoo sensors I was previously using. The battery life is great, the touch screen not as great as an iphone but it works when wet. GPS is way more accurate. Its smaller, and I like not getting any alerts while riding, especially during a race.

While the bluetooth sensors are great, if you ever plan on going to a dedicated fitness device, the ANT+ sensors give you way more options.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

WR304 said:


> For use with an iphone the 4iiii viiiiva heart rate strap looks like the one to get.
> 
> Have a look at the dcrainmaker preview here:
> 
> ...


That Viiiiva strap looks awesome!


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Beware of monitors which do not permit easy battery replacement in the strap and transmitter, with screwdriver. Some Polar models suffer from this defect making them disposable pieces of junk. The easiest to use and most economical IME is Omron HR100c. Around $30 on Amazon. You can find them new on eBay for less than $20.


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

True - the polarswere previously send back to the mfr for battery replacement - i never liked that idea. the no1 reason why i've not bought a Polar previously. But the newer heart rate belts have user interchangeable batteries - so u need to watch out which version u are getting.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

There is Polar, and then there are some sort of HRMs  Polar is the only real HRM, everything else is inferior. Sure it might not have all the fancy features of some other watches, but it works, and it works in all conditions. And for me, that's the only thing that matters. In all my life (including 20 years of xc ski racing and training (national team, european cup races...) in all possible conditions, and not being really gentle with it), I had only 3 Polar HRMs. And I never changed one, because it would die, but because there was new model out with more functions used for proper training.
Phone applications with BT chest straps are fun, but in reality you want your pulse data on hand, and in real time, not after training at home when you are seating infront of tv going through your training session.
So personally I would never suggest anything else then Polar for serious HRM.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

breakcontact said:


> I would recommend a suunto Ambit. It's a little pricy but by far the best hr/GPS watch out there and it looks like a watch. To many features to list but it uploads to a website and you can see tons of info from your run/bike/hike/ski.....whatever. Had mine for a year and its awesome.


I really like my Suunto Ambit also...

When cycling (even when on trainer), I mount on the handlebars. I like the Movescount software for my personal accounting of my activities.

The drawback is that it is not perfectly compatible with more commonly used programs (e.g., Strava). It only takes a few extra steps, but it sure would be great if either Suunto or Strava saw this as a priority compatibility gap.

Bottom Line: The Ambit does everything I've ever wanted from a GPS & HRM watch and is relatively easy to use. :thumbsup:


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

primoz said:


> So personally I would never suggest anything else then Polar for serious HRM.


 I'm no elite athlete or electrical engineer, but I would presume the technology for HRM's is fairly simple.

So to suggest only one is "serious" is IMO ludicrous. And if that ONE does not permit easy replacement of batteries, which ALL will wear out eventually no matter which HRM they are in, then IMO that one is junk.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

At least with higher end models (and those few lower end I have seen till now), all Polar watches permit battery replacement. You can do it even yourself at home (at least I always did). With chest belts you have two options. New (like 10 years old now) permit battery replacement (all you need is coin, new battery, and 5sec time). Old ones, and for my taste better working ones, have sealed housing and you can't change battery, even if you send it to Polar. But replacing whole belt is almost as expensive as getting new battery, since whole belt is around 20eur here in Europe, and it lasts some 3-4 years of heavy usage of pro athlete (with 8-10 hours/day usage, every single day).


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

dwt said:


> I'm no elite athlete or electrical engineer, but I would presume the technology for HRM's is fairly simple.
> 
> So to suggest only one is "serious" is IMO ludicrous. And if that ONE does not permit easy replacement of batteries, which ALL will wear out eventually no matter which HRM they are in, then IMO that one is junk.


Agree, I used a top of the line polar for a few years, they are nice but the only serious HRM? Hardly.

I also use suunto, garmin, and some other cheap ones they are ok. I think the most important is how the signal is transmitted. Most highend models of good brands are very competitive. After all it's electronic/digital not analog, so not much " secret sauce" can be applied there. Polar is not better built than many highend brands I've seen or used.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I use a Wahoo Blue HR which I like alot. Interfaces with the Wahoo fitness app and the Wahoo RFLKT monitor. Data is read by Endomondo and Wahoo fitness.


----------



## flippedr6 (Aug 15, 2011)

beshannon said:


> I use a Wahoo Blue HR which I like alot. Interfaces with the Wahoo fitness app and the Wahoo RFLKT monitor. Data is read by Endomondo and Wahoo fitness.


do you know if that works with other phones besides the IPhone


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

flippedr6 said:


> do you know if that works with other phones besides the IPhone


the wahoo heart rate belt uses 'bluetooth smart' like other similar belts like the polar H7.

So it should work with any bluetooth smart enabled phone. Newer phones are usually bluetooth smart compatible. EG: iphone 3g doesn't work with these belts but the 4s does.

Bluetooth Smart Devices | Bluetooth Technology Website

I have a polar H7. It works really well and is much more convenient than buying a whole separate heart rate unit.


----------



## flippedr6 (Aug 15, 2011)

sprunghunt said:


> the wahoo heart rate belt uses 'bluetooth smart' like other similar belts like the polar H7.
> 
> So it should work with any bluetooth smart enabled phone. Newer phones are usually bluetooth smart compatible. EG: iphone 3g doesn't work with these belts but the 4s does.
> Bluetooth Smart Devices | Bluetooth Technology Website
> ...


Great thanks I figured as much but all they list in there material was IPhones.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I hear there will be a sunglass-based GPS/HRM with a heads-up digital display, measuring pulse rate from the temple area of the head. Anyone hear about this?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

primoz said:


> Phone applications with BT chest straps are fun, but in reality you want your pulse data on hand, and in real time, not after training at home when you are seating infront of tv going through your training session.
> So personally I would never suggest anything else then Polar for serious HRM.


Most of those phone apps all have real time display and verbal heads up notifications, every x amount of time or when you enter/exit a zone or a pre-defined range...actually very configurable, including speed, avg speed, cadence, time and tons more than most people need...


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll put in a good plug for the Timex "Time Zone" Watch/HRM. It's about $100. It's set up with HR Zones (1-4 & a manually programmable zone) and it tracks your HR in those zones through the chrono function. You do a few exercises prior to setting up the watch that allow you to calc your own proper Max HR and program it into the unit and the zones will all be based on that info. It shows elapsed time in exercise, time in zone, avg HR, Hi/Lo HR, Recovery, Calories burned, after each exercise.

I have had no issue riding with a watch HRM. It has a scale on the display that allows for immediate recognition of where you're at in the zone as well as your bpm. No reason to be studying the display while riding. I have worn it every ride for the last couple months (4 times a week), and it has performed flawlessly, always maintains signal with the chest strap, and has helped immensely with my riding endurance improvement.

Timex Zone Trainer Heart Rate | Timex


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> I hear there will be a sunglass-based GPS/HRM with a heads-up digital display, measuring pulse rate from the temple area of the head. Anyone hear about this?


Not yet but I want one


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

Zachariah said:


> I hear there will be a sunglass-based GPS/HRM with a heads-up digital display, measuring pulse rate from the temple area of the head. Anyone hear about this?


the only ones ive seen are these, and im not convinced it will be completely out of the bottom of my field of view for mountain biking.. Buy Recon Jet Heads up Display glasses with dual core processor, Wi Fi, ANT+, Bluetooth, GPS, HD camera, and a comprehensive suite of sensors.


----------



## skinnybeans (Jun 12, 2009)

I use the wahoo blue HR and find it works well. I also use the wahoo blue cadence and speed sensor (on road bike). The wahoo fitness app doesnt look all that exciting but does the job. It can also do route mapping using the phones gps as well.

The data can be exported from the app in many formats or uploaded directly runkeeper, training peaks, strava etc. Personally I email myself the workout files in .tcx format and then upload them to sporttracks.mobi to keep track of all my rides.

being stuck inside on the trainer for months due to bad weather is a real pain, but having nice pretty graphs to look at after each session makes it a little more fun.

I currently use a quad lock bike mount and keep my iphone on the handlebars of my road bike. If it was going to use it mountainbiking I'd probably keep the phone in my backpack due to my tendency to fall off and break things.


----------



## wintering6 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi! I've been obsessed with these things for a while. Most of all, because I tried to lose weight for so long and it didn't work. Then I learned you had to be in certain zones depending on your goals (endurance, weight loss, heart health). Once I got a monitor, and set it to my zone, I lost 30 lbs! It was amazing. The BEST one I've tried (and it's pretty popular)...is the Polar FT4. It's not too expensive, works amazingly and is very popular (for good reason). Here is the link on Amazon (the best pricing Amazon.com: Polar FT4 Heart Rate Monitor, Unisex (Blue/Blue): Sports & Outdoors

There's a site I refer to a lot for this stuff, if you're interested...good reviews. Heart Rate Monitors Central | For Information On Heart Rate Monitors


----------



## wxzdlxx (May 15, 2016)

Any one heard of this? It claims to have clinical accuracy.
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-lightest-clinically-accurate-heartrate-monitor


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

wxzdlxx said:


> Any one heard of this? It claims to have clinical accuracy.
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-lightest-clinically-accurate-heartrate-monitor


After losing $500 with the ill-fated Kreyos "Smartwatch"....I'll never crowdfund another gadget again. My MIO Alpha2 is simply amazing; real-time, constant HR, backlighting and smartphone pairing simply cannot be beat. I love the fact I can see my HR spike, while cleaning a steep, techy climb. I even took the MIO to my Cardiologist while doing a cardiac stress(treadmill) test....and it's accuracy is dead-on.

Forget pricey SUUNTO, Polar and Garmin chest strap devices...the Alpha2 uses a Philips Medical Imaging-licensed, light beam to get bloodflow volumetrics in seconds.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> Forget pricey SUUNTO, Polar and Garmin chest strap devices...the Alpha2 uses a Philips Medical Imaging-licensed, light beam to get bloodflow volumetrics in seconds.


Yep absolutely, forget devices from company which have 30 years of experience in HRM, and who actually invented HRMs 
Otherwise sure, who cares about chest strap devices, optical readings are way to go... just don't put HRM on handlebar on bike, don't put it over jacket when it gets colder and you don't do sport in t-shirt anymore, don't go swimming... Almost no limitations I would say


----------

